# Fargo (the TV version)



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Brilliant.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Set to record it


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sky+'d it, will watch tomorrow. Looked good in the adverts :thumb:
Mike


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Watched it the other night and thought it was excellent.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Like it it's got a good dark humour about it and biily bob is at his best


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

At 1st I couldn't get my head around Freeman's 'yank' accent but what a hit this drama is already.

I love retribution (does that sound sinister and twisted?) and I'm all for 'what goes around, comes around'.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> At 1st I couldn't get my head around Freeman's 'yank' accent but what a hit this drama is already.


Didn't think he could pull it off but he is developing into a mighty fine actor, clever piece of casting.

I'll have to watch the film when this tv series finishes.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I don`t like Freeman much, even less in this but Billy Bob is excellent :thumb:

I don`t watch much telly as most of it is dumbed down celeb numpty crap but I`ll be watching Fargo next week


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

It made me laugh when he got the kid to pee in the gas tank


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very enjoyable and freeman wanted to ensure accent, canadian was not put on as it were by practicing loads and talking in the voice all the time on and off set until completed.

Reviews seam to say he is spot on with the accent.

Billy Bob is the Star though and the hair cut he got by accident (Spock)..he decided to keep as its totally opposite to what you expect from a top hitman...:lol:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

nbray67 said:


> At 1st I couldn't get my head around Freeman's 'yank' accent but what a hit this drama is already.
> 
> I love retribution (does that sound sinister and twisted?) and I'm all for 'what goes around, comes around'.


I still think of him as Tim from The Office, but its good,really dark. I'm hooked already :thumb:

Mike


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Have only seen episode 1, but thoroughly enjoyed it does anyone know how many episodes they are planning to make?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nilitara said:


> Have only seen episode 1, but thoroughly enjoyed it does anyone know how many episodes they are planning to make?


Ten!
I enjoyed the second episode but fear the interest is going to wane a bit over the weeks.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

S63 said:


> Ten!
> I enjoyed the second episode but fear the interest is going to wane a bit over the weeks.


It`s still got me tuning in for it each week. Infact last week Fargo was the only thing I turned the telly on for.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's actually getting better now, the two goons, one deaf and dumb are starting to look like the two baddies in Home Alone.

Thornton (who is without doubt the star),is obviously going to unleash the 10 plagues of Egypt on the supermarket owner having had water turn into blood and a swarm of flies.

The black humour of the Coen Brothers is a bit Tarantino like.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I actually saw the first episode on holiday in the USA, when changing to go out, "we were late"  when we got home to find the series was about to start here it made our day, and we've tuned in to every episode so far, I agree the deaf n dark hit men are getting to look "Home alone'ish" but I cant wait to see how Lester gets away from them in the cell!!  I was tempted to look "Fargo" up to see exactly what actually happened, but it is so entertaining I think it would spoil the end for us so I hope none of you put spoilers in their posts PLEASE!! :thumb: I'll be watching next episode this week for sure!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I actually saw the first episode on holiday in the USA, when changing to go out, "we were late"  when we got home to find the series was about to start here it made our day, and we've tuned in to every episode so far, I agree the deaf n dark hit men are getting to look "Home alone'ish" but I cant wait to see how Lester gets away from them in the cell!!  I was tempted to look "Fargo" up to see exactly what actually happened, but it is so entertaining I think it would spoil the end for us so I hope none of you put spoilers in their posts PLEASE!! :thumb: I'll be watching next episode this week for sure!!


when this series has concluded, I shall watch the movie, ten hours expanded from two must make for some different story lines.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

S63 said:


> when this series has concluded, I shall watch the movie, ten hours expanded from two must make for some different story lines.


I haven`t seen the film either so that`s something to look forward to.

S63, off topic - I`m guessing I`m a little younger than you, just a little, but as much as I like The Who I love The Jam, yes I am a second generation Mod :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

O`Neil said:


> I haven`t seen the film either so that`s something to look forward to.
> 
> S63, off topic - I`m guessing I`m a little younger than you, just a little, but as much as I like The Who I love The Jam, yes I am a second generation Mod :thumb:


Never really got into the Jam but certainly have enjoyed Wellers solo career.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

S63 said:


> Never really got into the Jam but certainly have enjoyed Wellers solo career.


It`s never too late 

I`d recommend the album `All Mod Cons` then maybe `Setting Sons`. I do prefer earlier Jam in the same way I like The Whos earlier stuff. I love Weller too but he has gone off the boil in recent years.

Sorry, back on topic - Fargo on C4 this Sunday at 9pm :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A great alternative to the BAFTAS yawn.:thumb:

P.S. It's Daltrey and Wilko Johnson for me at the moment.


----------

